# Glasser new skiff



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Glasser has started taking orders on his new skiff. I have heard both great things and not flattering things about his business practices. Any one care to share any experiences good bad or indifferent. 

The new skiff looks sharp and simple. It is 12' and the hull will start at approximately $2500. No numbers on it yet. Just curious on what y'all thought.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Viewed the photos, a quality build with great components. You might view his site and look at the quality of workmanship he produces with all repairs and new boats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What is the web site


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Just saw it on Facebook


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Carivera said:


> Any one care to share any experiences good bad or indifferent.


Glasser did an excellent job on refinishing a few spots on the bottom of my old super skiff where the gel coat had worn through. Matched the color perfectly, and did it on time.

The non-skid on a couple HB skiffs done by Glasser were the best non-skid surface I've ever seen on any boat period.

I've also heard Jonathan's side for one of the "bad business" stories posted on here. But based on how that rebuild was finished and how long it took showed me Jonathan wasn't the problem.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Glasser did an excellent job on refinishing a few spots on the bottom of my old super skiff where the gel coat had worn through. Matched the color perfectly, and did it on time.
> 
> The non-skid on a couple HB skiffs done by Glasser were the best non-skid surface I've ever seen on any boat period.
> 
> I've also heard Jonathan's side for one of the "bad business" stories posted on here. But based on how that rebuild was finished and how long it took showed me Jonathan wasn't the problem.


Mike,

You should try to do a restoration, while working two jobs, before you act all cool behind a keyboard. I can tell you it's not fun... especially when you already paid someone to do the work.


.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bluwave said:


> Mike,
> 
> You should try to do a restoration, while working two jobs, before you act all cool behind a keyboard. I can tell you it's not fun... especially when you already paid someone to do the work.
> 
> ...


Uh oh!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bluwave said:


> Mike,
> 
> You should try to do a restoration, while working two jobs, before you act all cool behind a keyboard. I can tell you it's not fun... especially when you already paid someone to do the work.
> 
> ...


Uh oh!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't comment on Glasser's reputation. I can say though that refits rarely go as planned. It took my guy nearly a year (including a 3 month wait for a new Merc) to get around to finishing my son's Whaler, but I am very pleased with the end result. I will say that is very difficult to find someone who knows what they are doing with Awlgrip and other fit and finish details. Unless you have an open checkbook, you're pretty much at the whim of good quality yards on timing. Now I am starting on my Challenger with the same guy.

Anyway, I really like Glasser's little skiff. It's reminiscent of the HB Skate and the Venganza. I've never understood why those boats didn't sell, although as I recall the Skate went for about 15k, so that could be one answer.

When I figure I have about 8k in my son's 20 year-old Whaler, this would have been a more interesting option for maybe even less money. It's great for a either a starter skiff (a good way to get kids on the water) or a capable solo skiff, so hats off to Glazer for filling a void.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I can't find a pic of it.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Crossing my fingers that this becomes the new Hal vs. Flip thread...


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

^^^Agitator


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Why no open bulkhead under the front deck? I hate wasted space.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

yobata said:


> Why no open bulkhead under the front deck? I hate wasted space.


Floatation foam probably. Not a ton of room under that deck to begin with.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Any estimates on weight/Power options?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Good looking Jon boat.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Mavdog said:


> Any estimates on weight/Power options?


Jonathan tells me that the skiff in the pics probably weighs around 100lbs. They got 22 mph out of a 15 hp two smoke. I wouldn't really want anymore speed in that thing!


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

MooreMiller said:


> Jonathan tells me that the skiff in the pics probably weighs around 100lbs. They got 22 mph out of a 15 hp two smoke. I wouldn't really want anymore speed in that thing!


Not really in a position to trailer right now, so I'm looking for some vessel that I can toss on my roof racks that still is motorized. I was thinking the smallest gheenoe and a 9.9, but this might be an option... Not sure I could lift it by myself (Bulk not the weight), but even if I can't lift it outright, a folding kayak dolly and some sort of ramp system could help me get it onto the racks or the back of the truck. 

It looks like it has a decent amount of freeboard, especially in the bow. I'd like to compare it to a 13 Gheenoe, along with the beam. I will be watching this thread very closely....


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Small trailers are cheap. By the time you spent money and effort rigging something up to get it onto the roof of a car, you could buy a trailer. You could tow this thing with a Nissan Sentra if you wanted to.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Small trailers are cheap. By the time you spent money and effort rigging something up to get it onto the roof of a car, you could buy a trailer. You could tow this thing with a Nissan Sentra if you wanted to.


I drive a Powerstroke F-350 so it's not really an issue. The real reason I'm trying to avoid trailering is because I don't want to sacrifice maneuverability/have to worry about a trailer. I would be buying this boat to fish but also to explore inland waters during weekend road trips. My family used to pull an 8" rib with an 8hp behind a truck with a 4-wheel camper (pop-up slide on) in the bed, and it was okay, but definitely annoying at times. I'd like to be able go onto public access beaches or fire roads possible.

Also, at 12" and 100lbs, there's a chance I could wheel it up the stairs to my 2nd floor apartment and lean it up against the wall. It's like $90 a month to rent a garage at my complex. They're picky, so I can't leave it on the porch. But I have a storage room off the porch for the gas tank and outboard. I could leave it at a coworkers house on or off a trailer but I'd prefer not to leave it outside. 

Again, buying one of these is a long shot, but if the hull actually weighs 100lbs it's lighter than the 13" gheenoe. It's fun to think ridiculous things sometimes


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

From one condoer to another, there's something about having a garage with tools in it to work on stuff that's makes you feel a little more human... I don't mind the fee, it's hard to put a price on happiness...


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Limp Shrimp said:


> From one condoer to another, there's something about having a garage with tools in it to work on stuff that's makes you feel a little more human... I don't mind the fee, it's hard to put a price on happiness...


Agree with you 100%. After all, part of the point of having a job is to use the money to keep yourself alive and happy. I'm a little ashamed to admit I bought one of those Yeti Loadout buckets... $40 for a 5 gallon bucket is ridiculous, but its so well done I might buy another one, along with the tool belt, cover, and/or parts tray thing. 

I really do miss having a garage to get lost in. There's only one strip of them near my side of the complex though, so I'll need to watch for one to free up. I also don't really have any useful mechanics tools, I think I'm going to wait until the next Sears sale and grab one of the huge craftsman sets with a plastic case. Hopefully my employer will give me enough time to find a house to rent when I move to my next location. There's a possibility of it being Mobile. So if I could rent a house that close to the gulf, I'd be silly not to get a cheap boat.


----------



## Runfoxrun (Sep 28, 2017)

So is anybody else reputable getting near this one affordability wise?


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Not that I've seen. Which why Was inquiring


----------



## Runfoxrun (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm watching this in Facebook. Like the look of this for a affordable/portable niche.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sure picked a great trailer to show off the new skiff


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I've seen it on the water with 2 people in it. Remember it's 12ft so it's really small. Super basic skiff would be a deal at $2500. I'd be very surprised if it weight 100lbs. My kayak weighs 75 at 12ft. Little bit like my old aluminum sears skiff I had when I was a kid.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mavdog said:


> I drive a Powerstroke F-350 so it's not really an issue. The real reason I'm trying to avoid trailering is because I don't want to sacrifice maneuverability/have to worry about a trailer. I would be buying this boat to fish but also to explore inland waters during weekend road trips. My family used to pull an 8" rib with an 8hp behind a truck with a 4-wheel camper (pop-up slide on) in the bed, and it was okay, but definitely annoying at times. I'd like to be able go onto public access beaches or fire roads possible.
> 
> Also, at 12" and 100lbs, there's a chance I could wheel it up the stairs to my 2nd floor apartment and lean it up against the wall. It's like $90 a month to rent a garage at my complex. They're picky, so I can't leave it on the porch. But I have a storage room off the porch for the gas tank and outboard. I could leave it at a coworkers house on or off a trailer but I'd prefer not to leave it outside.
> 
> Again, buying one of these is a long shot, but if the hull actually weighs 100lbs it's lighter than the 13" gheenoe. It's fun to think ridiculous things sometimes


I currently fish out of a riveted 1432 Jon boat that weighs 110 lbs, I slide it from the side on my shop onto my utility trailer, and then off the trailer into the water. If I had to carry it up and down a flight of stairs to go fishing, it wouldn't happen often. 

If you want to avoid the trailer, get the garage and put a set of sawhorses in it with carpeted 2x4 bunks screwed to the top of them. It would be easy to slide the boat in and out of the truck bed, loaded with cooler and gear, without hurting yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Did Glasser go out of business? http://glasserboatworks.com/


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Most likely just did not get the domain name renewed in time.....


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Just an observation. I scrolled to the bottom of the page and saw...

Copyright 2018 Glasser Boat Works | Web Design by Glasser Owes Me Money


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

hahaha I think he may be having fun with the reviews as well!

*Glasser Boatworks Reviews*

I’ve had work done a few times by him and will not go back. He is very capable of doing phenomenal work, when he wants to. Bring it there at your own risk. It is a roll of the dice. Also, be prepared for your agreed upon price to “fluctuate” upon pick up.

Anyone catch this?








The A$$ in the spray rails of the skiff


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, looks like somebody's jimmies are rustled.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Mavdog said:


> I drive a Powerstroke F-350 so it's not really an issue.


So the real issue is even making to the ramp with a ford???


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> hahaha I think he may be having fun with the reviews as well!
> 
> *Glasser Boatworks Reviews*
> 
> ...


Also this...

"I was extremely excited to have literally found my 2001 HB 17.8 Whip and deliver it to Jonathan for a complete restoration, as my posts from close to 2 years ago will indicate. Sadly, I pulled my boat out of Glasser’s shop not too long after another forum member and had HB complete an amazing restoration. Jonathan is not a bad person, but at that time he simply got in over his head with respects to the business side of things and realistically estimating the time and cost required of this type of work. I chalked my bad experience to his business growing pains and I thought perhaps just an anomaly, but it seems like things have not improved. I will admit that the fit and finish of his cosmetic work is second to none, but that’s where it ended for me and certainly no excuse for the nonsense I also had to endure. My mistake was not realizing his limitations and contracting him to do more than he was capable and qualified to handle. That became very apparent as delays dragged on from weeks to months and cost over-runs went from hundreds to potentially thousands before I finally pulled the plug on the project with the boat at 80% complete. After close to 10 months, I became tired of the excuses & antics and I simply decided to complete the work myself. Jonathan can shot one heck of a non-skid and can certainly blend gel coat like few others can, but a complete Boatworks he is not. On the other hand… completing your skiff will be rewarding and very gratifying."


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Small trailers are cheap. By the time you spent money and effort rigging something up to get it onto the roof of a car, you could buy a trailer. You could tow this thing with a Nissan Sentra if you wanted to.


Maybe even a Nissan Leaf.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Glasser took to social media a few weeks ago and tried to clear up the website issue. Don’t remember what he said but something about a disgruntled customer? Maybe ask him. 

That Wrightwater they he had at icast looked really good.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Money owed or not - overzealous, unprofessional web designers are playing with fire when they do stuff like this. 

The "creative edits" (read: LIBEL) unquestionably damage Glasser's reputation and cause a direct negative impact on his business. I'd be calling an attorney were I Mr. Glasser.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> Money owed or not - overzealous, unprofessional web designers are playing with fire when they do stuff like this.
> 
> The "creative edits" (read: LIBEL) unquestionably damage Glasser's reputation and cause a direct negative impact on his business. I'd be calling an attorney were I Mr. Glasser.


Seems a bit unnecessary. Holding dozens of domain names for clients myself, I simply redirect the site until they can get caught back up. No need to deface everything as it doesn't accomplish anything.

Even changed the number up top, to Hell's Bay :-|


----------



## Rick_Hem (Mar 5, 2018)

The person responsible is a member here and with very little research can be easily identified...considering that individual's name here is the same as the business name who handles websites. Whether or not this was warranted, I am sure we will never know the real story, if anyone actually cares...


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Rick_Hem said:


> The person responsible is a member here and with very little research can be easily identified...considering that individual's name here is the same as the business name who handles websites. Whether or not this was warranted, I am sure we will never know the real story, if anyone actually cares...


Ahh, that makes sense...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just here for the drama.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Glasser took to social media a few weeks ago and tried to clear up the website issue. Don’t remember what he said but something about a disgruntled customer? Maybe ask him.
> 
> That Wrightwater they he had at icast looked really good.


Glasser didn't pay his bills, so the web developer listed it for sale.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm just here for the drama.


Stir that pot!


----------

